# October 26!



## Popeye (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm on... car orderd Thursday, build in week 36, PCD scheduled Oct 26.

E91, sport, roof rails, leather; white with saddle brown interior.

Can't wait!! And my brother is trying to talk me into a school at the same time.... hmmmm...

79 days and counting!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

enjoy the car


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

Popeye said:


> I'm on... car orderd Thursday, build in week 36, PCD scheduled Oct 26.
> 
> E91, sport, roof rails, leather; white with saddle brown interior.
> 
> ...


Take the class......take the class too!!! What a blast! :thumbup:

waiting (no longer)


----------



## Popeye (Jul 10, 2009)

...and we're off!! Will anyone else from BimmerFest be there Monday? Looking forward to a great day!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi Popeye. Enjoy your day tomorrow. I see you're in Charlotte. Me too. Huntersville to be exact.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I was there Monday driving a Black M3 , sorry I missed you !


----------



## Popeye (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Irv - we met, waiting for the shuttle at the hotel... except I didn't introduce myself as "Popeye", rather as "Mike" 

A big THANK YOU to the folks at PCD: Donny, Larry, Willy (I hope I spelled that correctly??) and the gentleman who led us through the X5 course and the other gentleman who gave us the factory tours - I forget the names!! I think I also saw Johnathan, but did not get the chance to meet him. My wife was grinning ear-to-ear all morning, as were the rest of us in the program. It was a great start to the day seeing our new car right up front... after waiting since June when I placed the order.

Note to everyone that is thinking about PCD: DO IT! You learn safety features and handling limits of your new car. You will be a better driver for it. As Donny told us, "ABS has not reduced the accident rate in the US by one bit." Because few people take the time to learn the system - i.e. do panic stops while steering a course.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Oops........Hi Mike,it was a pleasure to meet you and your wife..I knew you would have a great time,I don't think anyone leaves there disappointed.The PC has the BEST staff ,especially Donnie,Jonathan,Willie and of course Kelli ( who does all of the scheduling of your p/u dates ) Larry,Andy and all of the other drivers and support staff..."What A Team "


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Absolutely, the best course for a new Bimmer driver !*

Mike,

Glad that we were able to share the fun with such enthusiastic drivers !

The crew did a great job keeping the action moving, providing tips, answering all of our questions, informing all us of the program, etc.

Tommy was our Zentrum leader and cross-country X-5 guide/instructor.

We got to meet Kelli and thank her for getting us scheduled for a perfect day of driving. How did she arrange such great autumn weather !?

My wife wants to come back for the M school. I think she wants to get BMW F-1 started up again, also. I wonder if Donnie is available ?

We recommend the camera rental. It was a lot of fun to see the driving styles of everyone. And the visual of the memories is priceless !

And the video of our hot lap turned out great ! Thank you for the videography !

Note for next class: Don't eat too much of the wonderful food before Donnie's M5 Hot Lap.

Cheers !

and thank you Irv for an amazing experience. 'What a Trip!" You kept us on track and made our first BMW experience the perfect highlight for our 24 years of marriage !


----------

